# Shih tuz will not raise her tail



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I hate hearing about senior pups in distress. (I'm a sucker for the old ones.) Do you think someone inadvertently "manhandled" her, not realizing her age, and she pulled a muscle or is just sore? Not your groomer per se, but the person responsible for bathing her.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Rowan, but no. Everyone is very gentle with her. There are only two groomers in the shop and I don't think either would treat her rough. She has never had any stress about going there, unlike petsmart and a few other places I have tried in the years I have owned her. I am just so puzzled, I wonder if I call the groomer and see if she knows of any reason why this is going on. I don't want to make her feel like I am faulting her... should I take her to the vet which does stress her!!! Just wait it out, since she is showing no signs of pain. My mom thought maybe if she was tired she might have had a stroke... I just don't know.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your poor little old girl! Is it possible something happened to her inadvertently while being bathed? Just a thought here, I had a friend whose Lab had something called "swimmer's tail," a very painful condition:

_Limber tail, cold water tail, or swimmer’s tail, is an excruciatingly painful condition that seems to affect swimming breeds of dogs such as Labs. Usually the day after they are swimming or have had a bath with cold water, their tails are extremely painful, usually at the base. They will react painfully if you attempt to lift their tail, or touch them near the tail base. Often they will walk with their tail tucked. (Jon Geller, DVM)_

Given you had a grand old lady there, I _would_ take her to the vet because as stoic as dogs are, she's really showing signs of discomfort. I do hope things will be all right for her.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

How is her balance? Does she tilt her head, or are they any changes in her behaviour (confusion, anxiety, etc.)? From what I know, those are some of the symptoms of a stroke. (Brandy died from a serious of massive strokes and it was awful.) 

Do shih tzus get the base of their tail shaved? I know my MPOOs freak out after grooming day after having their tushies and tails shaved.  It sounds like something muscular to me, or perhaps her anal glands. Did they express them? If not, maybe she needs them expressed. One of my MPOOs had a ruptured anal gland with no warning. He didn't scoot or anything prior to it rupturing. It's also possible they did express them and she's just sore or uncomfortable.

Your groomer sounds like a dream. Back when I used to take mine to one, you couldn't see in the back area and I hated not knowing who was bathing them, etc.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Her balance is good. She has been showing signs of confusion for awhile now, several months... She wonders off, when before she never did. She is not the same dog I have had for all these years , not wanting to be on my lap as she used to be ALL THE TIME. But the tail being down is a new thing, that happened after being groomed. Part of the reason I got Carley was my aging shih tuzs ... I thought it would make the day I know is coming much easier ...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Your groomer noticed something wrong and you have too. It wouldn't hurt to ask the groomer if they noticed anything but I would schedule a vet appointment. I do tend to play it safe though - I brought Swizzle to the vet for a sneeze (reverse). A tail down for a week would be a definate signal something is wrong.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

All good ideas, *Rowan*! The first thing I thought of was an anal gland issue. I have two friends with four Shih Tzus between them and all their pups seem to have problems in that area. I too can't bear hearing about_ any_ dog, most especially a long devoted senior, suffering! Chagall also exhibits a bit of distress following his bum being shaved, but he gets over it rather quickly when presented with a bit of liver.:wink: I can tell you though my friend's Lab with "swimmer's tail" was uncomfortable for_ weeks_, poor guy. It's so heartbreaking to see a usually happily wagging tail stilled and tucked!

My old girl, a 16+year old Rat Terrier, had "canine cognitive dementia" near the end of her life. Her behavior and body posture changed noticeably. At times she appeared "lost" in her own home; she would walk sort of off-center and sideways, and her many years of well practiced exuberant greetings came to a halt. She didn't even get up much of the time when someone came into the house. It's not easy to watch our dear old friends wane. Hoping for the best, *Carley's Mom!* Hugs!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I thank you all so much, you have been so kind. I love this forum ! I am going to take her to the vet, better safe than sorry. I also wanted to share a photo taken of her 2 years ago... she is my little angel.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

She looks like a total love!! Good luck at the vet's!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Ah, what a sweetie. Puppies are great but senior dogs are the best.  Good luck at the vet and please keep us posted. She's lucky to have you! What breaks my heart are the seniors who get dumped at the pound because they're no longer cute and deemed worthless by their "owners." It makes me physically ill.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a darling - and it sounds as if she is lucky in both her owner and her groomers. I think I would ask the groomer if there is anything else she noticed, or any particular event that might be linked to the change in behaviour - it sounds as if they are thoughtful, caring people, and it may be that they noticed things after a break of weeks or months that have crept up so slowly that you are less aware of them. A mini stroke does seem a possibility - dogs can make remarkable recoveries from minor strokes.

If she is entering the twilight years, I hope the time you have together is as peaceful, loving and happy as it possibly can be.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for Zoe's picture. And we wish you many years together in good health. Let us know how her vet appointment goes.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

We just got home. The vet could find nothing wrong with her tail. He did not rule out a mini stroke, but he thinks prehaps the groomer was holding her tail up because she was tired and continued to want to sit down... we don't know. He suggested we just give it more time, the pampered lap dogs get a little over dramatic about being sore ect. I do have to agree, she is pampered and gets crazy if things don't go just to suit her, so I am going to hope it just gets better on it's own. Thanks everyone!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Good to hear Zoe's vet report. Can you groom her yourself or wait with her and help her groomer, next time? It might keep you from worrying and be company for Zoe.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I am going to try to groom her from now on. I don't care if it takes a few days and maybe she won't be get so tired. Thanks


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> We just got home. The vet could find nothing wrong with her tail. He did not rule out a mini stroke, but he thinks prehaps the groomer was holding her tail up because she was tired and continued to want to sit down... we don't know. He suggested we just give it more time, the pampered lap dogs get a little over dramatic about being sore ect. I do have to agree, she is pampered and gets crazy if things don't go just to suit her, so I am going to hope it just gets better on it's own. Thanks everyone!


What a relief to hear this news!! The poor dear may have her own version of "swimmer's tail" after all. I'm so very glad you got the reassurance we were all hoping for. I do hope your sweet girl mends soon, and your mind is more at ease. Gentle home groomings sound like a good idea going forward. Wish her and you the very best!:smile:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

What a relief--I'm so glad it was nothing serious. My two "geriatric" boys would sprawl on their sides for grooming. I'd just gently roll them over when I was ready to do the other side.  The best part about grooming your senior pups? The old man (or old girl) shake after the bath. Cutest thing ever! 

Give her a hug and kiss from me and the boys.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Update: I found a lump at the base of Zoe's tail, so back to the vet we went. This time they confirmed that she has a tumor... said perhaps it has affected the nerves and that is why she can't bring her tail up. She is going on 16, so I opted to do nothing but see what happens. She does not seem to be in pain at this time, eats well and goes to the bathroom regularly. I refuse to put her through a lot of stuff. When she can no longer live happy, I will put her down. Thanks everyone for your concern.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

My vet said Oreo's lump at the base of her tail is a cyst. "Do nothing" is the recommendation, also.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks petitpie, I am sorry that your dog had a problem, but good to know that my thoughts went along with your vets advice.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> Update: I found a lump at the base of Zoe's tail, so back to the vet we went. This time they confirmed that she has a tumor... said perhaps it has affected the nerves and that is why she can't bring her tail up. She is going on 16, so I opted to do nothing but see what happens. She does not seem to be in pain at this time, eats well and goes to the bathroom regularly. I refuse to put her through a lot of stuff. When she can no longer live happy, I will put her down. Thanks everyone for your concern.


*Carley's Mom*: I am sorry to hear of this new development! I wholeheartedly support your thinking here; what matters most is for grand old Zoe to lead a happy, pain-free, dignified life for as long as possible. That's the wish we'll hold for her, and for you. Though she may not able to raise or perhaps even wag her tail, I know she can tell you she's happy in many other ways. I hope you can find some comfort in the genuine concern and support many here want to offer you. Take care, and hugs to Zoe.:love2:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about Zoe's lump. I am glad that she is not in pain. I think your decision to not put her through a bunch of invasive tests or treatment is wise. The fact that other not holding her tail up she sounds well and she still eats well and eliminates is a good sign.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Update: I found a lump at the base of Zoe's tail, so back to the vet we went. This time they confirmed that she has a tumor... said perhaps it has affected the nerves and that is why she can't bring her tail up. She is going on 16, so I opted to do nothing but see what happens. She does not seem to be in pain at this time, eats well and goes to the bathroom regularly. I refuse to put her through a lot of stuff. When she can no longer live happy, I will put her down. Thanks everyone for your concern.


I'm also very sorry to learn of Zoe's tumor. These things always seem to sneak up and smack you in the head when you're least prepared. I'm glad she's not in pain and that she's in such _responsible_, caring hands. Zoe will let you know when she's had enough and to echo *Chagall's Mom*: we're here if you need a shoulder or twenty to cry on. 

Give her a hug and a kiss from me and the boys. :grouphug:


----------

